# Cristobal Have Eggs - YES!!!



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

My male Cristobal has proven that persistence pays. He's been calling from sun up until after the lights go out. I have been looking deep in the broms every day and these two clutches of two were right out in the open and I had to have missed them at least once.

Do these look normal for Pums?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Heck yeah man! Congratulations! I especially like the 'poop' next to each clutch....haha 




Alex


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

be sure to lightly mist them every night / day.....they dry out easily.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> be sure to lightly mist them every night / day.....they dry out easily.


Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats, they breed like rabbits.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats!....I still havent heard any calling from mine.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

D3monic said:


> Congrats!....I still havent heard any calling from mine.


i am surprised, what are your parameters?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Mine are only a few months old so im not really too concerned. Tanks usually between 73-80 Misting system kicks on for about 20 seconds 5 times a day. My Imitators are a non stop ruckus Just have not heard a peep from my some what recently required pumilios. Soon as I can get new comp speakers I will try playing some calling tracks for them again.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

temp is a littel low, i woudl get it up to 78-82.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Shouldnt be a issue. Im usually fighting to keep it under 80. Ill just seal it up a tiny bit more. At night is the low side. During the day its close to or just above 80ish. I try and keep it on he low side because it likes to randomly get hot. 

Sorry Jim didnt mean to hijack your thread.


----------

